# Mactracker info iMac:que veut dire "ram 512(actual),256(apple)



## gerardB (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai utilisé Mactracker pour connaitre exactement le maximum de Ram que je peux mettre dans un iMac, fraichement récupéré, modèle 266Mhz tangerine (five flavors), lecteur tiroir, tout d'origine. FIRMWARE mis à jour.

Il possède un seul slot mémoire, alors peut-on mettre 512 Mo ou 256 Mo??? 
Dans l'appli Mactracker, qui donne des tas d'infos pratiques sur les Mac, est indiqué 512 Mo avec, entre-parenthèses, l'indication "ACTUAL"... que veut dire cet actual et quelle différence avec "l'Apple" entre parenthèses, derrière l'indication "256 Mo"??

Merci d'avance, à ceux qui contribueront à mon bonheur...


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2008)

Oui

MacTracker réactualise sa base en fonction des produits qui sortent.

Quand Apple a fait ses specs, il n'y avait pas de 512 Mo disponible pour ces iMacs, seulement des 256. Du coup ils ont mis max 256 Mo.

Mais depuis des barrettes de 512 Mo sont sorties pour cette machine. Et ça marche très bien.

La référence pour la RAM Max, c'est MacTracker, pas Apple, qui ne remet pas à jour ses fiches techniques 

C'est pareil pour mon iBook Coquillage. Max 256 Mo chez Apple. Pourtant j'ai une barrette de 512 Mo dedans 

Par contre prend bien une barrette qui respecte les specs de MacTracker ou qui est garantie compatible avec ton Mac (ils n'en font plus chez OWC pour cette machine).


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2008)

Autrement dit
Apple = max theorique indiqué par Apple
actual=  max réel possible


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2008)

Alors j'ai regardé un peu plus.

Déjà tu as fais une erreur, il y a deux slots de mémoire pour deux barrettes de 256 Mo max (et donc pas une seule de 512 Mo).

Le seul hic c'est que certains modèles gère 384 Mo max et d'autres 512 Mo max, et qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de le savoir.

A toi de voir. Perso je me fourni chez OWC, je sais que quelque soit le Mac jusqu'au Mac LC de 1991, toutes leurs barrettes sont nickels et parfaitement compatibles.

Les tiennes sont celles-ci.


----------



## gerardB (30 Avril 2008)

Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses, rapide et précise, ça fait du bien !!

A propos des deux slots, je peux confirmer il n'y a qu'un slot (j'ai ouvert la bête!!!) positionné à plat (parallèle à la CM), et... effectivement il y a un second slot déjà occupé par de la mémoire vidéo (voir ici : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43013)... Si Apple m'a trompé... je veux des preuves en images. 

Quand à la barrette, je n'ai trouvé en 512 Mo + 144 broches que de la PC133... est ce que ça marche?? Si ça ne marche pas, ou trouver de la 512/144/PC100 ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (30 Avril 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> Tout d'abord merci pour vos réponses, rapide et précise, ça fait du bien !!
> 
> A propos des deux slots, je peux confirmer il n'y a qu'un slot (j'ai ouvert la bête!!!) positionné à plat (parallèle à la CM), et... effectivement il y a un second slot déjà occupé par de la mémoire vidéo (voir ici : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43013)... Si Apple m'a trompé... je veux des preuves en images.
> 
> ...



*Non, non tu te trompes, il n'y a pas de slot pour de la mémoire vidéo sur les iMacs G3. La mémoire vidéo est soudée sur TOUS les iMacs. Si tu as une barrette sur un slot, c'est de la RAM.*

Tu t'es trompé de page chez Apple ! 

iMac (266 MHz) - Technical Specifications

Deux slots PC100 en SO-DIMM, qui peuvent accueillir deux barrettes de 256 Mo (au lieu de 128 comme indiqué chez Apple). Tu peux me faire confiance mais aussi à OWC/Macsales 

Tu dois chercher deux barrettes de 256 en PC100 comme celles dont je t'ai donné le lien (tu ne serais pas proche de Lyon par hasard ?)

_(en plus ton lien mène à une page inexistante ...)_


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2008)

autre photo ( plus grande)
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/684/memoire-256-mo-sodimm-sdram-pc-100.html

A noter 
tu peux mettre des barrettes cadencées superieures  ( de même forme , même pins etc )
 PC133 SODIMM  etc

elles se caleront sur la cadence du tien

c'est valable pour les G4 G5 etc 
Aucue raison que ce soit different pour le tien


----------



## gerardB (30 Avril 2008)

Bon, si vous le dites, je veux bien croire que je suis dans l'erreur, mais cette adresse http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43013 indique un slot pour la memoire vidéo (scroller plus bas dans la page, et sur ma carte mère il est placé exactement au même endroit), alors que c'est le deuxième slot mémoire!!!?? Donc c'est une information foireuse qui traine sur ce site...?  On peut dire que ça craint, car les pauvres attardés des vieilles config, comme moi, dépensent leur argent pour rien, ou reste avec des config limités. 

Bon j'ai 2 slots sur un iMac 266 Mhz orange avec CD tiroir, et... est ce que quelqu'un à déjà essayé deux barrettes de 512 Mo????? tant qu'à faire allons jusqu'au bout de l'optimisation.  

Pour MELAURE : je fus, mais ne suis plus... Lyonnais (d'adoption, car plus au Sud à l'origine), pourquoi...? 

Encore merci pour vos lumière


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> *Non, non tu te trompes, il n'y a pas de slot pour de la mémoire vidéo sur les iMacs G3. La mémoire vidéo est soudée sur TOUS les iMacs.*



Ben expliques, alors pourquoi l'iMac rev A avait 2 Mo extensibles à 6 

La mémoire vidéo des iMac n'a été soudée qu'à partir des Slot-loading, sur ceux avec lecteur CD à tiroir, c'étaient des barrettes (2 Mo soudés et la place pour une barrette optionnelle de 4 Mo sur le rev A, barrette fournie de série sur les rev B et C) !


D'ailleurs, si tu regardes mieux la page que tu donnes en lien :


----------



## melaure (30 Avril 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> Bon, si vous le dites, je veux bien croire que je suis dans l'erreur, mais cette adresse http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43013 indique un slot pour la memoire vidéo (scroller plus bas dans la page, et sur ma carte mère il est placé exactement au même endroit), alors que c'est le deuxième slot mémoire!!!?? Donc c'est une information foireuse qui traine sur ce site...?  On peut dire que ça craint, car les pauvres attardés des vieilles config, comme moi, dépensent leur argent pour rien, ou reste avec des config limités.
> 
> Bon j'ai 2 slots sur un iMac 266 Mhz orange avec CD tiroir, et... est ce que quelqu'un à déjà essayé deux barrettes de 512 Mo????? tant qu'à faire allons jusqu'au bout de l'optimisation.
> 
> ...



Oublie les barrettes de 512 Mo, ça ne marche pas. 

Ensuite la doc que tu nous montre n'est pas celle d'un iMac 266 mais d'un iMac 233 (rev A ou rev B). En effet seulement sur cette machine la mémoire vidéo était upgradable et il n'y a en plus deux slots de mémoire vive.

Donc si tu es sur que c'est un 266, tes deux slots sont bien de la mémoire vive.

Sinon c'est que tu as un 233 avec trois slots. Que disent les infos systèmes ?

Et en effet Apple a fait une erreur en mélangeant l'iMac 233 avec les modèles 266/333 

Ce tableau la chez Apple donne les infos par modèle



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben expliques, alors pourquoi l'iMac rev A avait 2 Mo extensibles à 6



J'avais oublié ce modèle en effet ... Il était vraiment particulier sur pas mal de points ...

Et merci everymac.com qui a les infos exactes


----------



## gerardB (30 Avril 2008)

Mon iMac est bien un 266 Mhz (c'est noté dans les infos système). Après pour la doc, le site ne propose que celle-ci, rien sur le 266 Mhz, quand à l'autre tableau je l'avais déjà vu, mais dans toutes les infos recueillies il y a trop d'ambiguïté (d'où ma présence sur ce forum, entre autre...)


Hé bien un grand merci, je crois que j'ai toutes les réponses à mes questions. C'est parti pour 2 barrettes de 256 Mo!!!

A+


----------



## gerardB (11 Mai 2008)

JE RELANCE CE POST, AU SECOURS !!!

Melaure, j'ai bien suivi tes conseils sur le fait que j'avais ma Ram vidéo soudée, et donc deux slots de Ram. 
Je n'avais pas de barrettes pour tester quoique ce soit, et commander 512 Mo était l'objectif, donc j'ai commandé et reçu 2 x 256 Mo.
Et là surprise, une barrette va très bien dans le slot proche du proc, mais l'autre barrette (les deux sont des 144 broches, PC100) ne rentre pas car l'encoche qui sert de "détrompeur" est décalée de quelques millimètres, et elle ne rentre pas!!!
PIRE : j'ai lu sur un forum que les deux barrettes doivent être différentes!!!???

Soit je n'ai qu'un slot pour 512 de ram, soit ce qui est dit sur le forum est vrai... pour départager tout le monde le mieux serait une photo de la carte mère avec indication de l'emplacement de la vidéo Ram soudée, et des 2 slots!!

DEUXIEME PROBLEME : pour tester la compatibilité des barrettes achetées, j'en ai placé une dans le (seul) port disponible, j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmware (depuis un bail), et je ne vois que 160 Mo (soit les 32 Mo d'origine + la moitié de la RAM installée, 256)...? Que passa???

Je sais que tout le monde fait de son mieux pour s'entraider, mais j'aimerais renvoyer rapidement ces barrettes si elles ne sont pas OK, alors si je pouvais avoir rapidement de l'aide... vous rendriez un homme heureux!!!

Merci et à bientôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Elles ne sont sans doute pas "no parity" si elles ne sont reconnues que pour la moitié de leur valeur, tu peux les retourner !

266 Mhz, ton iMac est donc un "5 flavors", revision C de l'iMac. il peut accueillir deux barrettes de SDRam PC66 ou PC100,mais quelle que soit le Mac, il faut toujours préciser des barrettes "no parity".


----------



## melaure (11 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elles ne sont sans doute pas "no parity" si elles ne sont reconnues que pour la moitié de leur valeur, tu peux les retourner !
> 
> 266 Mhz, ton iMac est donc un "5 flavors", revision C de l'iMac. il peut accueillir deux barrettes de SDRam PC66 ou PC100,mais quelle que soit le Mac, il faut toujours préciser des barrettes "no parity".



Pascal à tout dit.

Par contre ton histoire de détrompeur pas au même endroit est vraiment bizarre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pascal à tout dit.
> 
> Par contre ton histoire de détrompeur pas au même endroit est vraiment bizarre ...



Sauf s'il a essayé demonter une barrette à l'envers :rateau:


----------



## gerardB (12 Mai 2008)

Posté par melaure  
Pascal à tout dit.

Par contre ton histoire de détrompeur pas au même endroit est vraiment bizarre ...
Sauf s'il a essayé demonter une barrette à l'envers.



Non, non, je ne suis pas débile à ce point:sick: , je connais très mal l'iMac 266 Rev C de 1999, mais ce n'est pas la première fois que j'ouvre les entrailles d'un ordi...
SI je montais la barrette à l'envers ce ne serait pas 3mm de décalage, mais plutôt 2 cm...

Sinon, désolé de vous dire que les slots sont différents, le mieux est de regarder les photos du bébé : 
Photo 1 : c'est bien un mandarine 1er génération
Photo 2 la carte mère avec les barrettes en place (on remarque sur l'étiquette au bord de la CM, qu'il est noté REV A, alors que ce modèle est censé être un REV C)
Photo 3 (désolé pour le flou): les deux barrettes avec les détrompeurs décalés, donc à priori une Ram vidéo (en haut) et une Ram système.
Voir la pièce jointe 17135

Voir la pièce jointe 17136

Voir la pièce jointe 17137


A propos de l'info "No parity", je suppose que c'est invisible sur la barrette (de la Samsung So Dimm 144 broches PC100, mer++!, ça devrait le faire!!), alors si j'en recommande, comment en être sur qu'elle soit "no parity"???

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> Photo 2 la carte mère avec les barrettes en place (on remarque sur l'étiquette au bord de la CM, qu'il est noté REV A, alors que ce modèle est censé être un REV C)



Nan, c'est la nappe IDE, qui est "Rev A", sur la photo 



gerardB a dit:


> Photo 3 (désolé pour le flou): les deux barrettes avec les détrompeurs décalés, donc à priori une Ram vidéo (en haut) et une Ram système.



La barrette en haut sur la photo, c'est la VRam (d'ailleurs, on voit la puce ATI juste en dessous), la Ram, si je me souviens bien, c'est deux slots *l'un sur l'autre* près du proc, à droite. La seconde barrette de Ram devrait prendre place sous celle qu'on voit. Oui, après vérif, c'est ça, le second emplacement est sous la carte processeur (voir image) !



gerardB a dit:


> A propos de l'info "No parity", je suppose que c'est invisible sur la barrette (de la Samsung So Dimm 144 broches PC100, mer++!, ça devrait le faire!!), alors si j'en recommande, comment en être sur qu'elle soit "no parity"???



Ben en le précisant expressément à la commande !


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La seconde barrette de Ram devrait prendre place sous celle qu'on voit. Oui, après vérif, c'est ça, le second emplacement est sous la carte processeur (voir image) !



Il n'a pas du la démonter complètement 

Sinon Gérard, tu as commandé ta RAM ou finalement ?


----------



## gerardB (12 Mai 2008)

Donc si je démonte la carte du proc, dessous j'ai un deuxième slot...
Si tu le vois, Pascal, tant mieux, moi il va falloir que je joue du tournevis pour le voir, car comme je l'ai déjà dit, c'est mon 1er iMac (et dire que je fais tout ça pour que ma femme puisse surfer sur SA machine, et non la mienne...!! Aaahhhh, l'amour!!!)

Ma RAM je l'ai acheté chez www.ldmicro.net à 18,90 pièce, mais si elle n'est pas no parity, elle doit être valable pour des PC....

Je retourne à mes outils, et je vous tiens au jus...

A+, et merci


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> Donc si je démonte la carte du proc, dessous j'ai un deuxième slot...
> Si tu le vois, Pascal, tant mieux, moi il va falloir que je joue du tournevis pour le voir, car comme je l'ai déjà dit, c'est mon 1er iMac (et dire que je fais tout ça pour que ma femme puisse surfer sur SA machine, et non la mienne...!! Aaahhhh, l'amour!!!)
> 
> Ma RAM je l'ai acheté chez www.ldmicro.net à 18,90 pièce, mais si elle n'est pas no parity, elle doit être valable pour des PC....
> ...



Pour la SDRAM, il faut vraiment éviter les assembleurs de PC. Elle n'est souvent pas au recommandation techniques des Macs ...


----------



## gerardB (15 Mai 2008)

Ca y est la carte du proc est enlevée, et il y a bien un slot en dessous... C'est juste... tordu!!

Sinon, quand je me suis pris la tête avec le slot de Vidéo Ram (voir les 1er messages), en ayant précisé que c'était mon 1er iMac (donc un monde inconnu pour moi  ), cela aurait été cool de me dire : "Si, si c'est bien de la vidéo Ram, ton deuxième slot est sous la carte du Proc..."

Ca m'aurait évité de vous prendre la tête aussi longtemps, avec des questions redondantes, mais bon... c'est la vie des récupérateurs d'Ordi 

Merci pour tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> Sinon, quand je me suis pris la tête avec le slot de Vidéo Ram (voir les 1er messages), en ayant précisé que c'était mon 1er iMac (donc un monde inconnu pour moi  ), cela aurait été cool de me dire : "Si, si c'est bien de la vidéo Ram, ton deuxième slot est sous la carte du Proc..."
> 
> Ca m'aurait évité de vous prendre la tête aussi longtemps, avec des questions redondantes, mais bon... c'est la vie des récupérateurs d'Ordi
> 
> Merci pour tout



Oui ? Ben je te fais remarquer que ce modèle de Mac, moi, je ne l'ai jamais possédé, et que ça n'est qu'après avoir fait la recherche qui m'a permis de trouver le crobar que j'ai posté, que j'ai su exactement de quoi il retournait.

Mais cette recherche (faite à ton seul bénéfice), il t'était tout à fait loisible de la faire toi même dès le départ !


----------



## gerardB (23 Mai 2008)

Désolé Pascal77, mais je ne pensais pas vraiment à toi quand j'ai écrit mon dernier message. Ceci dit la doc que tu as trouvé je l'avais, mais quand tu as la CM sous les yeux, je répète : "c'est tordu"!!
J'allais pas démonter tout le mac sans savoir où je mettais les pieds, il y a tellement de vrai-fausses infos sur le net.

Allez sans rancune


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2008)

gerardB a dit:


> J'allais pas démonter tout le mac sans savoir où je mettais les pieds, il y a tellement de vrai-fausses infos sur le net.



Si tu avais cette doc, je ne vois pas ce qui te retenais, vu qu'elle d'origine Apple, il faut être tordu aussi pour penser qu'elle ne reflète pas la réalité.

Quant à la méthode, ces machines étant faites avec des technologies empruntées aux portables, elles doivent supporter un niveau d'intégration inconnu des ordis en tours, mais il y a un choix à faire quand on veut faire entrer un ordi complet dans un volume où les fabricants de PC ne savent mettre qu'un moniteur. Je te rappelle que les premiers Mac batis sur ce modèle sont sorti en 1998 ont du donc être conçu en 1997, regarde donc à quoi ressemblaient les ordis de la concurrence à cette époque !


----------

